# پشتیبانی از زبان پارسی گویان (راهنما)

## Moonday

درود فراوان

زبان فارسی بخوبی در جنتو پشتیبانی می شود. در اقلیم های محلی توزیع مدتهاست که زبان فارسی به عنوان یکی از موقعیت ها افزوده شده و شما می توانید آنرا در تنظیمات خود بگنجانید

همینطور کتاب راهنما نیز به زبان فارسی برگردان شده و در مخازن وجود دارد

اگر دوست دارید از جنتو استفاده نمایید و با زبان انگلیسی مشکل دارید می توانید از کانال آی آر سی فارسی و بسیاری از راهنماهای فارسی موجود بروی اینترنت استفاده نمایید

خاطرتان باشد که برای استفاده از جنتو باید علاقمند به یادگیری درباره دستگاهتان باشید و از تجربه و خطا کردن لذت ببرید. بزودی درخواهید یافت که آنچه برای آن زحمت زیادی می کشید ارزش تلاش هایتان را دارد

ممکن است در ابتدا بسیاری از مفاهیم گنگ و نامفهوم به نظر آیند اما هیچکدام به آن پیچیدگی که در نگاه اول به نظر می آیند نیستند

تنها کافیست دست هایتان را کثیف کنید

سپاسگزارم که برای خواندن این اندک وقت گذاردید

----------

## el muchacho

Salam,

kheily khosh-halam ke Irani miand inja. Nemifhamidam hame ye chi neveshtid amma mitunam ye kami bekhoonam.

Bye

H

PS: جنتو  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ehsanagar

سلام 

چه عجب ما یک ایرانی دیدیم   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

 :Smile:   :Laughing: 

----------

## AmirKabir

 

سلام به همه همشهری ها

منم از پشتیبانی جنتو از زبان فارسی راضیم

----------

